# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  وصايا زوج محب لزوجته..

## الرايقة

*وصايا من دهب 
 

 زوجتي أنت سر نجاحي
   




زوجتي القديرة: قديماً قيل " وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة ".


وأنا أوافق على هذه الكلمة ، لأنك يا زوجتي ركن مهم في حياتي ، وسر من أسرار تفوقي ونجاحي .
كيف لا وأنت التي وقفت معي في تلك المواقف الحرجة ، والصعبة ، كيف لا، وأنت  التي تحملت تلك الأيام التي كنت مشغولاً فيها عنكم بأعمالي وهمومي.


زوجتي الغالية : لقد صنعت من زوجك ، رجلاً آخر وبطلاً من الأبطال ، وقد لا  تشعرين بذلك، ولكن هذا ما أعتقده أنا فلن أنس معروفك وسأظل أتذكر ذلك في كل  حين وصدق القائل " وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة".


 الصبر يا زوجتي



زوجتي الغالية:


كلما تذكرت ذلك المرض الذي أصابك ، كلما أصابني الهم والحزن ولكن عندما أتذكر أنك تملكين صبراً عظيماً يخف علي ذلك الهم.

فيا زوجتي الصابرة : أوصيك بالاستعانة بالله والمداومة على الصبر والمصابرة  واعلمي بأن الله مع الصابرين والله يحب الصابرين ، وتذكري أن جزاء الصبر  جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض ، ولا يخفى عليك أن هذا البلاء كفارة للذنوب  والخطايا.

واعلمي أن هناك نساء عندهم مصائب أكبر مما أصابك، واحمدي الله على أن هذا المرض لم يكن أكبر منه.

زوجتي الحبيبة : إن الطريق إلى الله محفوف بالمكارة ولعل هذا المرض نوع من المكارة ، فما أجمل الصبر حينما نعلم أن الثمن الجنة.


لن أنساك من الدعاء ، ولن تجد مني إلا كل المواقف التي ترضيك وتعينك على ما أصابك .

فأنت زوجتي ، وأنا زوجك .....

وأنا متفاءل أن الشفاء قريب وأن الحياة القادمة تحمل ألواناً من السعادة والطمأنينة لأن الله معنا "

 والله مع الصابرين".



 إلى زوجتي من هو المفلس



 يا  زوجتي ، انتبهي من ذلك اللسان فهو خطير وجُرُمه عظيم ، وهو بوابة لكثير من  السيئات ، وكم كان سبباً في مصائب وكوارث لا يعلمها إلا الله تعالى. 


 حفظ اللسان مطلب عظيم ، ومصلحة كبيرة وقد جاءت النصوص الكثيرة في التأكيد على حفظ اللسان والحذر من إطلاقه بلا رقابة .


زوجتي قد تكسبين حسنات في هذه الحياة ولكنك قد تخسرينها كلها يوم القيامة بسبب ذنوب اللسان .


هل سمعت بهذا الحديث " أتدرون من المفلس " ؟ قال الصحابة : المفلس من لا  درهم له ولا متاع .فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : المفلس من يأتي يوم  القيامة بحسنات وزكاة وصيام وحج ، ويأتي وقد شتم هذا وسفك دم هذا وضرب هذا  ، فيعطى هذا من حسناته وهذا من حسناته فإن فنيت حسناته قبل أن يُقضى ما  عليه وإلا أُخذ من سيئاتهم وطُرحت عليه فألُقي في النار .رواه مسلم 


 زوجتي  الغالية : إن هذا الحديث يبين ضرورة حفظ اللسان وأنه قد يخسر المؤمن  حسناته بسبب هذا اللسان فأوصيكِ بالانتباه من شأن اللسان ، حتى لا تخسري  حسناتكِ .


 زوجتي عليك بالتحصن من الشيطان



 إن المحافظة على الأذكار في الصباح والمساء يعتبر من أعظم الوسائل التي تحميك من تسلط الشيطان وخواطره .
إن ذكر الله هو الحصن الحصين من الشيطان الرجيم فأوصيك يا زوجتي بكثرة ذكر الله .


إن "فلانة" أصيبت بالعين في شعرها ، وفلانة أصيبت بالعين بسبب جمالها ، إنها قصص تتكرر دائماً عند النساء .
إنك يا زوجتي لو حافظت على الأذكار لجعل الله لك وقاية من أعين الناس وحسدهم .
إن الغفلة عن الذكر من أعظم أسباب استيلاء الشيطان على الإنسان .


زوجتي .. تأملي هذه الأحاديث :
" من قال بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء لم يضره شيء ".
" من نزل منزلاً فقال أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق لم يضره شيء حتى يرحل من منزله ذلك ".
وإذا خرج العبد من بيته فقال " بسم الله توكلت على الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " قال الشيطان لمن معه كيف لكم بمن وقي وكُفي وهُدي " 

إذن الشياطين يبتعدون عن صاحب الذكر .


زوجتي الغالية .. لا أريد أن أطيل عليك ..


إبدأي بحفظ الأذكار " وردديها " لعل الله أن يحفظك بحفظه .





 إلى زوجتي ... لماذا " كثرة النوم "



 زوجتي الغالية : 


لقد مللتُ من تلك العادة التي أراها عليكِ في كل يوم ألا وهي " كثرة النوم "  مرت عليَّ أكثر من (4) أيام ، وأحضر من الدوام الساعة الثانية وأجدكِ  نائمة.


فلماذا هذا النوم ؟
لماذا لا تشعرين بمسئولية الحياة الزوجية ؟


هل تعلمين بأن والدتي كانت تستيقظ الساعة التاسعة وتقوم بترتيب البيت ، وتغسل الملابس وتجهز لنا طعام الغداء .
إن والدتي تعاني من بعض الآلام ، ولكنها شعرت بالمسئولية تجاه زوجها وأبنائها وبيتها .


زوجتي ... إن استشعارك لمسئولية البيت لا بد أن أراه بعيني ، وذلك من خلال الأعمال التي تقومين بها .
إنني أتمنى أن أحضر من الدوام ، وأرى البيت في أجمل صورة ، وأجدُ الطعام جاهزاً بأصنافه وألوانه .


زوجتي ...هل تحققين أمنيتي هذه ؟


هذا ما أتمناه .

[/COLOR]
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أها والشغالات كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أها والشغالات كيف ؟



الاكرم خالد
سعدنا بمرورك
الزوجة العاملة وطالما انها استطاعت ان تقنع زوجها بعملها تاكد تماما انها تستطيع ان تحافظ علي بيتها وتؤدي عملها باتقان ولازم ولازم لازم لازم ان يكون الزوج متعاون ومتفهم وضعها تماما وان يكون بينهم التفاهم وان تكون حياتهم منظمة وبالتالي لا تحدث مشاكل
*

----------

